# Nice towns near Nottingham



## Yetman (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello

I'm looking for any info on nice, quaint, romantic etc towns near Nottingham (castle specifically), between there and Belvoir castle would be good.

I've had a look around but most seem quite bland, Melton Mowbray sounds ok, all I'm really after is a nice pub/restaurant and a decent B&B or hotel close to those castles. Any ideas?

Or even any other midland based castles with nice towns nearby would be great, if nottingam isnt recommended. 

Cheers


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 7, 2009)

ohh Belvoir castle and its environs are my stomping ground.

Lots of excellent pub/restaurants about, though they can be pricey.

If you have your own transport, i'd recommend staying in Nottingham and having day trips out.

Melton is quaint in areas, but not exactly what I would call romantic.

Let me know in more detail what you want and i'll send some links.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 7, 2009)

Just what I needed thanks mate 

Not worried about price tbh, its the mrs 30th. Have transport, what do you reckon, stay in Nottingham (any recommendations on nice non-poncy restaurants or pubs?) then go to Belvoir in the daytime? I know Nottingham town centre can be loud and full of pissed up clowns at weekend so want to avoid those areas if poss 

Also, anywhere nice to walk in the evening or decent comedy clubs or something would be appreciated. Sorry but this might be a pretty important weekend. Appreciate your help


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2009)

Ilkeston is lovely.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 7, 2009)

Beeston


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 7, 2009)

Geri said:


> Ilkeston is lovely.



Lies!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 7, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Beeston



I dont trust that place for some reason. Never been there, just dont trust it


----------



## Geri (Oct 7, 2009)

spawnofsatan said:


> Lies!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 7, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just what I needed thanks mate
> 
> Not worried about price tbh, its the mrs 30th. Have transport, what do you reckon, stay in Nottingham (any recommendations on nice non-poncy restaurants or pubs?) then go to Belvoir in the daytime? I know Nottingham town centre can be loud and full of pissed up clowns at weekend so want to avoid those areas if poss
> 
> Also, anywhere nice to walk in the evening or decent comedy clubs or something would be appreciated. Sorry but this might be a pretty important weekend. Appreciate your help



How about a night here?

http://www.chequersinn.net/

Great food, log fires, real ales and all the gubbins.

Its a mile or so away from Belvoir castle (Check that the castle is open though)

And a night in Nottingham for night life and culture?

http://www.lacemarkethotel.co.uk/

Quite a few Americans stayed here for our wedding and loved it.

This place is just across the road

http://www.visitengland.nl/Images/pitcher-piano-nottingham-rh_tcm23-145117.jpg

Its a bit yuppie, but getting bladdered in an old church is fun.

I can give you a good pub crawl avoiding all the townie/ben sherman places if you want.

Notts nightlife caters for everyone and it is a lot safer in town these days.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2009)

riber castle, matlock is delightful and so is the town


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, Belvoir Castle is now closed to visitors until their "Christmas Fantasia" from December 1st to 13th.

Not a conventional romantic weekend, but what about Southwell - the Minster is open all year round and the Workhouse is open Weds-Sunday until 1 November.  (Quite a lot of people get teary-eyed reading about the former inhabitants)

Did you look at the Langar Hall Hotel - It's posh, but not outrageously expensive.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> riber castle, matlock is delightful and so is the town


does it still have the animals?


----------



## chainsaw cat (Oct 8, 2009)

The castle at Ashby de la Zouch is a good one and the town is full of pubs.

Sadly it no longer smells of biscuits.

But, clearly, if you are in Nottingham you have to drink in the Old Trip because you just do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

Dr. Furface said:


> does it still have the animals?



no! have you seen dead man's shoes?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> no! have you seen dead man's shoes?


No, why?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

Dr. Furface said:


> No, why?



cos riber castle is featured heavily in it - tis derelict now


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> Sorry, Belvoir Castle is now closed to visitors until their "Christmas Fantasia" from December 1st to 13th.
> 
> Not a conventional romantic weekend, but what about Southwell - the Minster is open all year round and the Workhouse is open Weds-Sunday until 1 November.  (Quite a lot of people get teary-eyed reading about the former inhabitants)
> 
> Did you look at the Langar Hall Hotel - It's posh, but not outrageously expensive.



Arse. Was hoping that castle would be open for something to do on the Sunday. No worries, will just go to Nott castle on Sat, two many castles in a weekend is bad for the soul 

That place looks nice, but a bit tooo posh. I'll take a look on lastminute and see if there's anything there I fancy. Cheers though.



chainsaw cat said:


> The castle at Ashby de la Zouch is a good one and the town is full of pubs.
> 
> Sadly it no longer smells of biscuits.
> 
> But, clearly, if you are in Nottingham you have to drink in the Old Trip because you just do.



Noted. Nice one for the advice 



Orang Utan said:


> riber castle, matlock is delightful and so is the town



Matlock.....isnt that Derby way?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Arse. Was hoping that castle would be open for something to do on the Sunday. No worries, will just go to Nott castle on Sat, two many castles in a weekend is bad for the soul
> 
> That place looks nice, but a bit tooo posh. I'll take a look on lastminute and see if there's anything there I fancy. Cheers though.
> 
> ...


\
yeah, tis in derbyshire, but it ain't far from nottingham


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Just what I needed thanks mate
> 
> Not worried about price tbh, its the mrs 30th. Have transport, what do you reckon, stay in Nottingham (any recommendations on nice non-poncy restaurants or pubs?) then go to Belvoir in the daytime? I know Nottingham town centre can be loud and full of pissed up clowns at weekend so want to avoid those areas if poss
> 
> Also, anywhere nice to walk in the evening or decent comedy clubs or something would be appreciated. Sorry but this *might be a pretty important weekend*. Appreciate your help



Hey now, really?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> \
> yeah, tis in derbyshire, but it ain't far from nottingham



Its on the list my good man. Nice one. Just hope the weather is gonna be alright otherwise all this is bloody pointless 



5t3IIa said:


> Hey now, really?



Watch this space


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 8, 2009)

please, yetman, don't go there - i was joking


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> please, yetman, don't go there - i was joking



I wasnt sure if you were serious or not, I was humouring you saying I might go there just in case you were 

I've been there as a teenager, went down the 'walk of love' and to the "park". That was all there was. And a hill. Shit.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 25, 2009)

*Stamford*

Well, if you don't mind going a little further afield, there's always Stamford, which is abolutely lovely and can be reached via the A52/A1 or A606 from Nottingham.

And if you're feeling flush, stay at The George hotel!

Happie Chappie


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 25, 2009)

Never been to Southwell, but I'd like to go there. I can vouch for Ye Olde Trip too - I had a drink there with a mate from uni just after I finished my finals.


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 28, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I dont trust that place for some reason. Never been there, just dont trust it


 

Southwell's OK --- for about 3 hrs (home of the Bramley apple ) nice Minster , good workhouse museum too , but that's it.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 28, 2009)

happie chappie said:


> Well, if you don't mind going a little further afield, there's always Stamford, which is abolutely lovely and can be reached via the A52/A1 or A606 from Nottingham.
> 
> And if you're feeling flush, stay at The George hotel!
> 
> Happie Chappie



Stamford is proper lovely


----------



## obanite (Nov 13, 2009)

Skimmed this and didn't catch date you're going?

Can't believe nobody mentioned Newstead Abbey. It's romantic enough that when I was engaged we were gonna get married there 

Seriously, it's an awesome place, Lord Byron's old house


----------



## moose (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm going to Hucknall tomorrow. I suspect it will be shite. I'll report back


----------



## Maidmarian (Nov 13, 2009)

moose said:


> I'm going to Hucknall tomorrow. I suspect it will be shite. I'll report back



It is shite ---- but I know some nice people there.


----------



## Mallard (Nov 14, 2009)

moose said:


> I'm going to Hucknall tomorrow. I suspect it will be shite. I'll report back



Take the tram to town sharpish!


----------



## moose (Nov 15, 2009)

I can confirm it was shite, although I mainly saw the bright yellow football stadium and a dodgy pub.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 15, 2009)

moose said:


> I can confirm it was shite, although I mainly saw the bright yellow football stadium and a dodgy pub.



You went to Hucknall and you didn't visit Byron's grave.   

[Young people of today etc...]


----------



## JHE (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't suppose you'd count Lincoln as near Nottingham - it's an hour on the (not very fast) train - but it's not very far away and it's a lovely place to visit.  The castle doesn't impress me enormously, but the cathedral is wonderful and lots of the buildings you pass on your way up to the cathedral are pretty good too.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 15, 2009)

If you're heading Lincoln-wards, then a stop in Newark might be worthwhile - the castle hasn't been the same since 1646, though.

fairly unpretentious market town, less 'clone town' than many.  some nice cafes - gannets - almost opposite the castle - does a pretty good carrot cake, and pots of tea that come with tea-strainers to confuse the unwary...


----------



## moose (Nov 16, 2009)

lang rabbie said:


> You went to Hucknall and you didn't visit Byron's grave.
> 
> [Young people of today etc...]



I had a pint in the Byron Suite.


----------



## grimble (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.restaurantsatbains.com/
If you are still there, the Restaurant Sat Bains gets fantastic reviews (I haven't been though, and will be £££).  

Also, the new Nottingham Contemporary Art gallery opened last week, and got excellent write ups both for the building design and the current show (the famous ashtray David Hockney).
http://www.ccan.org.uk/


----------



## grimble (Nov 16, 2009)

Stands on one leg until can get post count off 333....

Ah, that's better.


----------

